

RiP A Remix Manifesto - Great documentary about remix culture and copyright.  - lyime
http://www.hulu.com/watch/88782/rip-a-remix-manifesto

======
stcredzero
"Remix culture" is really nothing new. A lot of traditional music worked this
way: Someone would hear several melodies, then they'd use fragments of them to
make a new one. Someone would take a melody from one song and write their own
set of lyrics.

"Remix culture" is just how things have always worked. It's just that now, we
have all this digital technology to leverage for it.

------
starnix17
This has been on Hulu for a while now, it's a great film to educate yourself
on copyright law, particularly if you're a Girl Talk fan.

